# I have a Skyline, will I get beef.



## GTR Owner (Jan 20, 2004)

I have gone to numerous forums, and they all do not beleive that I own a Skyline R34 GTR. I had it shipped over to the good ol US from Japan, and have only one picture of it. It is a very nice machine, and I hope here, you will except it and not spit on me like so many others.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thats cool. why only one picture though?


----------



## GTR Owner (Jan 20, 2004)

I only have 1 pic because I don't have any particular desire for a digital camera, so this pic came from a website that hosted the image from a previous owner from Japan. It is now candy silver. I will post mods later. :cheers:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i think its the one pic that is what make others question you ...

... maybe if you could take a new pic of a random part of the car WE name then we could believe you. (maybe if you post where you live a fellow forum member could take a new pic for you ? )

but if you dont want to its up to you .. if you really have a skyline , congrats to you , dont worry to much about the opinions of others on the internet.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive seen that picture before.......i dont think its yours....ur gonna have to prove it.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

When I owned a Skyline in Japan, I never cared what anyone on the internet said about it. When I put the key in and drove it, I knew it was real. Talking shit online isn't.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

No pics=lies.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting... considering I found more pics of the same car on FantasyCars.com (Link: http://www.fantasycars.com/derek/cars/skyline.html ) . I call _serious_ bullshit.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

samo said:


> Interesting... considering I found more pics of the same car on FantasyCars.com (Link: http://www.fantasycars.com/derek/cars/skyline.html ) . I call _serious_ bullshit.



LMAO. That link shows the top speed as 111mph?????? I have gone 145+ in my se-r so that must be wrong.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As a Japanese-market car, it may have a speed limiter at 180KPH, just like Euro-market cars are limited at 250KPH. Of course, that speed limitation is easily removed...

Either way, this kid is full of shit.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he's prob gone now guys 

EDIT: now that u showed that there are more then 1 pic of it, hes just gonna move to a differant forum and use that as his proof now...  
wut a newb. you need to be beaten for posing and getting owned.

got owned in one day. what can i say. NF is filled with a bunch of bright minds


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't really care what he does with those other pics, just as long as he stays off NissanForums, Ultimate Subaru, and VW Vortex. If he wants to whore other sites, more power to him.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

are those the onesd he tried to pullthis stunt off too? or are these the forums you registered to?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Look everybody, I found a picture of a Skyline on the internet! That means I own it!










Oh yeah, and GTR Owner - this one's for sale if you want to _actually_ own a Skyline.

Drift240SXdrag - Those my favorite car-related forums, of all the ones I'm registered at. This is the first site I've seen this clown post on.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Here's some pics of an R33 I was going to buy at NOPI it's from Indana.
$35K But someone bought it before I could get the financing going. Man Thoughs thinks sell fast once they are in the states. Btw I even got to test drive it. 



























That's me before test drive...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Look everybody, I found a picture of a Skyline on the internet! That means I own it!


LOL! nice.. 



> That's me before test drive...


comfy seats? were they stock buckets?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> LOL! nice..
> 
> 
> comfy seats? were they stock buckets?


Yes, and fit like a glove, Notice my sh*t eatin' grinnnnnn.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I have about 15k saved now. I think I'm just going to save and pay cash for one...


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

GTR Owner said:


> I have gone to numerous forums, and they all do not beleive that I own a Skyline R34 GTR. I had it shipped over to the good ol US from Japan, and have only one picture of it. It is a very nice machine, and I hope here, you will except it and not spit on me like so many others.


You're an idiot. Get a life asshat.






samo said:


> Look everybody, I found a picture of a Skyline on the internet! That means I own it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the contact person for this car. Helping the owner sell it b/c he is out of the country.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good to know, Dennis. It's sad that Jack is selling his Skyline  .


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no contact from the fool. i guess he ditched us and is now trying to pull this shit off with another forum... i hope no one believes him...


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

GTR Owner said:


> I have gone to numerous forums, and they all do not beleive that I own a Skyline R34 GTR. I had it shipped over to the good ol US from Japan, and have only one picture of it. It is a very nice machine, and I hope here, you will except it and not spit on me like so many others.


that is bullshit you can even tell in the back round that the pic is in japan bc there is a little japanese person in the backround and there is a r32 parked next to it that is bull take the shit somewhere else. :loser: :loser:


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Does that dude realize how ridiculous his story sounds. he claims that he got the ride shipped from Japan, but since he does not care for digital cameras, he only has one pic of the best Nissan ever made. If that was my ride, damn i would have pics of it with my bed in it cause i would be sleeping in it. 
Then Samo finds the site where there are like 3 different pics of the car, after the guy had claimed it was only one pic.
Dwntyme has a better chance of getting away with claiming the R33 is his. Not does he only have a pic with him in it, but inside the ride.


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

deeznutz said:


> You're an idiot. Get a life asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the asking price on the R33?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Dennis will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Jack is asking $45,000 for it. It is fully legalized by Motorex, and lightly modified. Very pretty car in person.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the pic on top is complete bs. its on yahoo images if u search


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

gtr owner, it's easy to lie like a mofo online. nice try tho. you gotta prove until then, you are a :dumbass:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

B14 said:


> that is bullshit you can even tell in the back round that the pic is in japan bc there is a little japanese person in the backround and there is a r32 parked next to it that is bull take the shit somewhere else. :loser: :loser:


sorry for double post, anyways, b14, a little japanese guy in there dont prove it's in japan, the sign over the r34 proves it. there's also a sign that says 'los angeles' there. and those brown buildings are very american-like. i was thinking cali


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i wish he would reply it would be a lot more fun.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Wow, called out & owned in 2 posts. This beats Playbunnie's record.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the sign right above the skyline has an arrow and it appears to be japanese writing beneath it.....but to me, those buildings dont really look that american.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The photo was taken in Japan. The parking sign is written in Japanese. The sign pointing to Los Angeles is simply one of those touristy signs that have a arrows pointing to "Paris" and "Moscow" and "Sydney" or whatever.

Either way, this assranger does not have a Skyline.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

GTR owner never came back....so its safe to state: IBTL! :cheers:


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> sorry for double post, anyways, b14, a little japanese guy in there dont prove it's in japan, the sign over the r34 proves it. there's also a sign that says 'los angeles' there. and those brown buildings are very american-like. i was thinking cali


what about the r32 next to it and the silvia next to that you know japanese buildings can look like american ones too..


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

B14 said:


> what about the r32 next to it and the silvia next to that you know japanese buildings can look like american ones too..


well b14, yes, but there's always california.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how can you tell its a silvia next to the r32? you can see only one mirror, thats it. oh and this is my skyline









nice huh


----------

